

Enabling FaceTime Over Our Mobile Broadband Network - MatthewPhillips
http://attpublicpolicy.com/fcc/enabling-facetime-over-our-mobile-broadband-network/

======
MatthewPhillips
tldr; AT&T says net neutrality doesn't apply to pre-installed applications.

